

Show HN: Platon.io slideshows from markdown as a service - juanpabloaj
http://platon.io/

======
hardwaresofton
Would it be a stretch to want the presentation side by side as you design the
markdown?

To have to head into "presentation mode" seems like it would create
friction... and even if it's not a lot of friction, it would be fantastic if
you could see the slide show change and morph in front of your eyes reactively
as you edit it.

~~~
juanpabloaj
few minutes ago I added a preview sidebar ;)

~~~
juanpabloaj
the preview is not exactly equal to the final slideshow, because I need
rewrite a proportional CSS, but is a first approximation.

~~~
hardwaresofton
That's totally OK, thanks for the quick response! The addition is fantastic,
seeing everything in realtime is awesome, way better.

Also, I'm sure you've already obsessed over it a bunch, but a thin border to
let the user know that the editable part is editable would also be nice...

Also, if you've looked into stuff like Joyride
([http://foundation.zurb.com/docs/components/joyride.html](http://foundation.zurb.com/docs/components/joyride.html),
but there are lots of alternative libraries), but it could be a good way to
introduce people into the workflow? I kind of got to the site and was like
"... what do I do? I see some text, so it's probably editable (then I clicked
and tried and it was), then I was wondering how I would see the output, so I
tried clicking presentation mode)"

It might be nice to have a tour button at the top right or something that just
points out the page sections really quick.

I don't mean to clutter the page up though, I really like how minimal it is
currently

~~~
juanpabloaj
hardwaresofton thanks a lot for your feedback!

previously the textarea had a border, like this:

[http://cl.ly/Z7ZV](http://cl.ly/Z7ZV)

but, I think it's very ugly, maybe I will find some better option ...

thanks for the "joyride" link is very nice, but I don't have a register of new
and old user, and the joyride only be useful for new users.

I will try to think in a better way to describe the functionality/workflow,
maybe a better description in the example text or a tour button. I agree with
you that a first glance is not very intuitive.

thanks again for your feedback is very useful ;)

~~~
hardwaresofton
No problem! Glad I'm helping.

Here's a simple style I applied to the textarea that might be minimal and not
terrible:

#markdown-text {

    
    
      border: 1px solid rgb(238, 238, 238); /* color is #EEE */
    
      padding: 1em;
    

}

I think it fits in pretty will with your minimal theme.

Also what you could do is just use cookies or even localstorage to store
whether the person has looked at the guide before? that way you don't need to
store anything server side, and just always show the guide, disable if you
find the cookie.

~~~
juanpabloaj
thanks for the CSS.

I like the padding, because this adds a great space in the div

[http://cl.ly/Z83l](http://cl.ly/Z83l)

about the border, I'm not sure.

I had thought about cookies ... , but first I try to focus in a preview more
similar to the final presentation and how to use more than one theme.

thanks again :)

